# How long between ovulation and period?



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

How long is normal from ovulation to period in a non pregnant person? 3.5 weeks ago we were in the ER with dd1 and abdominal pain, that was diagnosed as a dominate follicle, which is basically ovulation pain. No period. And definitely not pregnant.


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

The average is 14 days between ovulation and period. But with pain is it possible she's having cysts? I think I was 15 when I was finally diagnosed, though I believe I suffered earlier than that.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

They ultrasounded, xrayed and cat scanned, and came up with a dominant follicle, no cysts. I knew it was 14ish days, but we're up to 26 now. I'm not worried about the late period, I'm worried about a misdiagnosis.


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

Sounds like a misdiagnosis. Can you follow up with your doctor?


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

We go next Thursday.


----------

